# Admin: Recommended Video



## Joe

Those of you who have couple minutes to watch this video, please do, I highly recommend it:

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/ian_dunbar_on_dog_friendly_dog_training.html

Let me know what you think.

Joe


----------



## BeauShel

I thought that he has it exactly right. Great video. makes me want to see more of his videos for training.


----------



## diana_D

All I can say it is amazing, and he does not only touch the human-dog relationship, but also our human flaws. Thank you for sharing, I'll sure paste the link to some friends who have dogs.


----------



## Rastadog

*I have promoted Ian Dunbar on this forum*

He is an excellent dog trainer and a nice human to boot. I went to the last seminar he gave on the east coast summer of 1997 in Ct. Two days of fun and learning. I still regret lending my Sirrus Puppy training book out never to see it again. His stuff is really good.


----------



## LibertyME

The quote that always sticks out with me is "it is just as hard to break a good behavior as it is a bad one...."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I enjoyed that. I especially enjoyed watching the Bull-Dog (?) puppy find it's owner no matter where she was in that room!


----------



## paula bedard

Thanks Joe. Interesting all the way through. Now I know how to work with Ike and the Hubby! Sadly true, the "Plane Story" he told. 
Makes me wish I'd spoken up in the past.


----------



## Joe

I had very similar feeling about this video. Very informative. It's almost like I knew everything he said already, just didn't put it together as a valid concept to follow, although I have to say, many of his suggestions I've tried to implement already.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ian is the *BEST *period. He had a show on TV a few years ago but it did not do very well. It was/is a shame. I don't think it was too much reality in the eyes and not enough "reality tv" for the veiwers. If you liked this short video Google Ian Dunbar or Sirius Dog training for his books, videos etc.


----------



## AlanK

Very informative and recommended viewing. 

This certainly gives me a different perspective on working with Mr. Tuff Dog!

Thanks Joe.
Al


----------



## Ronna

Thanks for sharing this video. I enjoyed it very much and I believe in his teaching methods. 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## kwhit

Ian Dunbar is really the best out there. Follow his training philosophies and we'd all be in a much better place with our relationships.


----------



## Tucker

I don't remember his exact words but when he was talking about recgonizing the good bahavior every 15 minutes reminded me of one of the things someone told me about raising kids. Catch them doing something good and reward them for it. They get way to much attention for doing the wrong thing.
Reinforcing good bahavior is as important as discouraging not so good behavior.
A little unsolicited scratch, pat or rub will always get you that quick darting, I'm glad I'm with you look.


----------



## beargroomer

I LOVE IAN DUNBAR! I'm a better dog owner than I would have been, because of his books and videos. I have some of his books/videos, and they are my favorites, along with Jean Donaldson's books/videos.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Dunbar ROCKS! There's a wealth of valuable training information on that video!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Very good video, he is really the best trainer out there.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge

Good video. I'm a pretty good trainer and I understand these things but most people that see that video and are having problems need a more practical approach.


----------



## katieanddusty

Great video! Thanks for recommending it, Joe!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

BillGunnerandGeorge said:


> Good video. I'm a pretty good trainer and I understand these things but most people that see that video and are having problems need a more practical approach.


ack... didn't mean to respond here... can't delete my post!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Excellent video, that video shows why he is the best at what he does...he has such a level headed way of approaching and understanding behaviour...you can't help but want to hear more from him.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Emma&Tilly said:


> ...you can't help but want to hear more from him.


I was soo taken with this video that I recently purchased one on agression. It was fantastic!! Gave me lots of great advise and now I have a good idea of what I should do if my dog acts inappropriately with another dog. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## Tanyac

I watched it right through, and he seems very knowledgeable about dogs. He didn't go into enough detail though, so I would love to hear more.


----------



## AmbikaGR

tanyac said:


> I watched it right through, and he seems very knowledgeable about dogs. He didn't go into enough detail though, so I would love to hear more.


Here is a link to Dunbar's website, Sirius Dog Training. You can get books, audio and video there.
http://www.siriuspup.com/


----------



## windfair

*Thank you*

Thanks for posting. I really enjoyed watching the video and agreed with what Dr. Dunbar had to say. I am getting a golden puppy in about 4 weeks and have been going to the library and reading whatever training books they have on the shelf. I have read books by Cesar Millan, the Monks of New Skete, and Steve Duno, and I haven't found the "perfect" one yet. I owned a golden previously, and only had one puppy training guide and she turned out to be the best dog in the world. I'm thinking it was a fluke after reading all these books, because I didn't do most of what they claim works.


----------

